# Pond Aquasoil



## wreckster (21 Jul 2012)

Hi,

Long time lurker looking to re-do my 200L tank with cat litter substrate. At the moment I have a few algae problems due to too much light and I have stopped using co2 a while ago. I am currently in the planning stages but I dont know if I can wait for Troi's next article in PFK.

So I'm looking at going low tech with a soil/dirt substrate but spotted this pong aquasoil:




I bought a bag to try out in a small 18" tank with day light only, but wondering if anyone has used this before in a planted tank?

Alex


----------



## spill50 (21 Jul 2012)

Can't see the photo


----------



## wreckster (21 Jul 2012)

Thanks - I fixed it -


----------



## darren636 (21 Jul 2012)

i have used similar. Good stuff. Releases lots of ammonia .


----------



## BigTom (21 Jul 2012)

Should be fine, just be aware that nearly all commercial soil mixes will raise the pH and hardness of your water quite considerably. This is obviously only a problem if you intend on keeping the more delicate soft-water fish, but worth mentioning.

Alastair and I have tried a few different soils between us, and the only one which doesn't seem to affect hardness/pH much is this one, which Al is currently using in his shallow tank - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-genu ... 500wt_1054

If your fish are unfussy, then I can vouch for Westland's aquatic compost and John Innes I-III as also working fine, with the above proviso.


----------

